# غربال العلف لمصانع الاعلاف من كايرو تريد - انتاج الماني



## كايرو تريد (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*??????? ??? ???????*










?????? ??????? ?? ??? ???????? ?????? ??????
???? ?????? ???????? ?????????

Munch

???????? ?? ????? ???? ????? ??????? ?? ??????
???? ??? ????? ?????
SCYS Centrifugal screener
????? ??? ?????
SCYS
?????? ???? ?? ? ????? ???????
?????? ??????? ?????? ????? ?????? ?? ???????
?? ???? ????? ?????? ?? ???? ???? ??????? ????? 100 % ?? ??????? ????????
??? ???? ?????? ??? ????? ????? ???? ?????? ?????
















???? ??? ???????? ?? ????? ????? ??????? ?? ?????? ???? ???????? ????? ?????
???? ?? ????? ???? ??????? ????? ???? ??? ???? ?????? ???? ?????? ??????? ???? ????? ???????
???????? ???????? ??? ????? ??????? ??? ????? ??????? ??? ????
???????? ????????
????? ???? ????? ?????? ????? ?? ?????? ????????
???? ????? ?????? ???????? ??? ??????
??????? ???? ?????? ?????? ?? 0.5 ?? ???? 10 ??







??? ????? ?????? ???????? ?? ???? ????? ????? ???????
????? ?? ????????? ?? ?????? ????????? ???? ??????
www.Cairotrade.com
?? ??????? ??? ?????? ??????????
[email protected]
?? ??? ??????
01007774414 - 002
​


----------

